# Petit soucis de Décalage Son/image via Airplay :/



## Omari92 (28 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir, sa fait quelques jours que j'ai mon macbook retina 13, tout ce que je peux dire c'est que j'etais tres surpris de la vivacité du ptit engin sérieux !  il fait tt ce que j'attend de lui à merveille sauf les jeux jlai pas acheté pour sa. Par contre j'ai remarqué un petit problème : quand je veux mater une ptite video via youtube ou une video via VLC et je veux mettre le son sur les enceinte Bose soundlink avec Airplay, j'ai remarqué qu'il ya 2 secondes de décalage image/son ce qui est quand meme embêtant :/ par contre si je lis le film via Quicktime ou un truk de Itune et bah sa marche nikel sans décalage Voila, je ne sais si ça vient du Mac Os x ou Airplay ..? et c'est pas juste avec les enceintes Bose et le meme probleme si je vx transmettre le son via la freebox V6..
je veux savoir si je suis le seul à remarquer cela ? je pense appeler l'assitance si je suis effectivement le seul à avoir ce problème. Merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (28 Mars 2013)

Si je diffuse le son sur mon ampli via l'AirMedia de la Freebox et que je laisse le son sur l'ordi, ce n'est pas synchro non plus.
Pas 2s, mais c'est pas synchro.
Je pense que tu n'es pas le seul. 
Mais de toutes façons, je e vois pas qui tu pourrais contacter. Apple ne fait pas obstruction à Airplay mais ne le soutient pas, et joindre Free, mouhahaha !

au fait, aller à la ligne de temps en temps c'est pas mal !


----------



## Omari92 (28 Mars 2013)

Ouaii C'est très embêtant, des fois t'as envi de mater une video sur youtube et transférer le son sur les enceintes pour un pti kiff et Bah c'est pas synchro du tout et comme t'as dis c'est le meme soucis avec Freebox V6 mais j'utilise jamais puisque Bose elle s'en charge à merveille.

Moi je pense que ça vient du Mac Os X  parce que bizzarement sur mon ipad quand je lance une video youtube et bah c'est Synchro comme par Magie ! 

Si je dis que j'ai envi d'appeler l'assistance c'est juste pour me renseigner de ce soucis, s'en est un quand meme puisque pour quoi acheter des Soundlink Bose Special produit Apple ! si on peut pas profiter de Youtube ! 

J'espere qu'il vont règler ça sur la prochaine MAJ.


" sauter des lignes sa fait pas Mal ! "   t'as bien raison je viens de revoir mon Msg c'est bien condensé   en meme temps ce n'est que mon 5ème Msg  je prend mes marques..


----------



## flotow (30 Mars 2013)

Y'a peut être une histoire de synchro qu'Apple gère dans ses logiciels et qui n'est pas géré par les autres logiciels&#8230; ? Il semble que le dénominateur commun soit Apple/non Apple. Maintenant, es-ce qu'il y a une autre app Apple avec laquelle tu peux tester&#8230; ? Peut être une vidéo H264 dans Safari&#8230; ? Mais c'est QuickTime qui prend en charge donc ça devrait être synchro&#8230; a essayer ?

Bon, en même temps je n'ai pas AirPlay donc je ne peux pas en dire plus


----------

